# Kühleffekt Lüfter "Ziehen oder Blasen"



## Beachboy (6. März 2010)

*Kühleffekt Lüfter "Ziehen oder Blasen"*

Hallo,

hab mich grad mal so gefragt da ich nen neuen Lüfter bekommen hab und ma getestet hab wie laut er ist etc. und auch mal angefasst hab was er so wegbläst  , wo die Luftverdrängung größer ist??

Also kühlt der Lüfter besser wenn er im verhältnis zum Kühler zieht oder bläst.

Hab dazu mal ne kleine Skizze gemacht. 

Wie währe das denn dann? Wo erzielt man den größeren Kühleffekt?

Theoretisch bei beidem den gleichen also wenn es beide identische Lüfter sind.

Aber wenn man mal so vor den Lüfter fest fühlt es sich für die menschliche Haut beim Blasen kälter an, denke aber das liegt daran das da mehr von der wärmenden luftschicht die durch die Haare aufgebaut wird wegeblasen wird und es sich dadurch kälter anfühlt. 

Aber was sagt ihr dazu???


----------



## CRAZYMANN (6. März 2010)

*AW: Kühleffekt Lüfter "Ziehen oder Blasen"*

Moin Moin

ähm in welcher richtig soll das gehen richtig heck, ist dort auch ein Lüfter wenn ja würde ich die zweite variante nhemen


----------



## Beachboy (6. März 2010)

*AW: Kühleffekt Lüfter "Ziehen oder Blasen"*

Mhh ich glaube du hast das flasch verstanden.

Wenn ich gemeint hätte das das Ding so in nem Gehäuse hängt hätt ichs geschrieben und mit eingezeichnet. 

Ich meine bei welcher Variante kühlt es mehr ohne irgentwelche fremden Eindrücke.

Also einfach nur Der Kühler mit einer von beiden Varianten.

Natürlich noch ne CPU und n Board drunter damit man es auch messen kann.


----------



## Ini (6. März 2010)

*AW: Kühleffekt Lüfter "Ziehen oder Blasen"*

Ich denke wenn der Lüfter auf den Kühler bläst presst dieser Luftstrom die Wärme weg, ich denke dieser Effekt ist größer als wenn der Kühler die Luft "absaugen" würde. So zumindest stell ich mir das vor.


----------



## CRAZYMANN (6. März 2010)

*AW: Kühleffekt Lüfter "Ziehen oder Blasen"*

Ah so,  jo ähm ich glaub das nimmt sich nichts. Oder zwei Lüfter nehmen.


----------



## Bruce112 (6. März 2010)

*AW: Kühleffekt Lüfter "Ziehen oder Blasen"*

die Blasrichtung ist richtigggggggggggg

die 2 variante von dir ist falsch 

dafür ist ja der hechlüfter da von gehause.

oder du machst dierekt 2 lüfter dran dann ist alles ok 

 2 variante machen die das bei autos ,aber deine pc fährt ja nicht der bleibt ja stehen .

und der bläst auch richtung vorne hier mal ein bild

golf 3 - wasserkühler undicht - was nun? - Seite 1 - pagenstecher.de


----------



## Beachboy (6. März 2010)

*AW: Kühleffekt Lüfter "Ziehen oder Blasen"*

Ja ich habe ja den den ich jetzt dazu bekommen habe als 2. Lüfter aber das problem ist der erste denj ich habe der bläst jetzt durch und sieht natürlich schick aus. Macht aber nur 1200RPM und der neue macht 1900RPM aber den hinteren also der der zeiht den sieht man durchs plexi gals nicht ist verdeckt.

Also jetzt die frage den hässlichen schwarzen mit mehr leistung vorne dran und den schicken mit weniger Leistung hinten dran also quasi volle Leistung.

Oder andersherum aber ein wenig weniger Leistung.

mfg.Beachboy


----------



## Burkuntu (6. März 2010)

*AW: Kühleffekt Lüfter "Ziehen oder Blasen"*

Das ist ja ein lustiges Lüfterraten 
Da hilft nur eins :
Thermometer an den Cooler und dann beide Varianten vergleichen


----------



## Beachboy (6. März 2010)

*AW: Kühleffekt Lüfter "Ziehen oder Blasen"*

Ja aber mein Problem ist wie viel unterschied macht das dann.

Zwischen:

-1200 RPM Lüfter bläst und 1900 RPM Lüfter zieht

und

-1900 RPM bläst und 1200 RPM zieht


----------



## Bruce112 (6. März 2010)

*AW: Kühleffekt Lüfter "Ziehen oder Blasen"*

mmhh lol willst du den pc als Kühlschrank benutzen oder wie ?

sag erst mal was für temps du hast und welche Kühler ist das überhaupt ,

und weniger als 35 grad beim idle wirst du niemals erreichen nie im leben wenn du auch 10 lüfter dranmachst ,

was für cpu hast du 20 kerne oder wie .

was willst du haben neben dir ne Turbine krachmacher .

also den hinteren um die 900 rpm laufen lassen und den vorderen von bios steuern lassen 

die cpu verkraften viel mehr hitze als früher und wenn es zu heiß wird schalten sie sich automatisch ab das passiert ab 90 grad .

ausserdem bei 12cm lüfter reichen heutzutage 1500 rpm mehr ist ausser man will ne turbinen party veranstalten ,

du hast doch bestimmt noch gehäuse lüfter dran die mit 5Volt betreiben lassen alle.den 1900 rpm lüfter hinten am kühler dran machen (Ziehen )
und den 1200rpm lüfter von bios automatisch regeln lassen wenn das natürlich 4 pin anschluß hatt ,so das wars .


----------



## Beachboy (6. März 2010)

*AW: Kühleffekt Lüfter "Ziehen oder Blasen"*



Bruce112 schrieb:


> mmhh lol willst du den pc als Kühlschrank benutzen oder wie ?
> 
> sag erst mal was für temps du hast und welche Kühler ist das überhaupt ,
> 
> ...



Meine Idle Temps passen schon 

Hab halt OCed und will noch niedrigere Temps und ich wette mit dir wenn ich den zweiten Lüfter dran hab mach ich weniger als 35°C im Idle so wirklich Ahnung hast du nicht oder?

Ich hab noch 2 gehäuselüfter einen vorne einen hinten.

Hab nen I7-860er @ 3,4Ghz


----------



## Bruce112 (6. März 2010)

*AW: Kühleffekt Lüfter "Ziehen oder Blasen"*

Ich sehs schon du bist von Pc hardwaremäßig besessen.

etwas distanzieren würde gut tuhen .

wenn man jeden tag vor den pc experenmentiert muß man auch überlegen 
ob das was man vorhatt auch noch normal ist .

2 wochen pause würde gut tuhen .



also manchmal was die personen hier reinschreiben und sich gedanken machen ,frag ich mich selber ob das noch normal ist .


----------



## logikwoelkchen.css (6. März 2010)

*AW: Kühleffekt Lüfter "Ziehen oder Blasen"*

blasen

beim ziehenden muss erstmal die warme luft in seinen einzugsbereich kommen .. dann erst wird sie erfasst und rausgepustet ( jetzt bläst er ja auch )

beim blasenden ( der in ja in der regel vor dem kühler liegt ) wird die erwärmte luft sofort erfasst und rausgepustet )

anders gesagt, bei variante 1 kann die warme luft nach oben entweichen oder sich stauen, da hier die eigendynamik, konvektion etc erstmal die luft bis zum lüfter bringen muss, bei variante 2allerdings wird die warme luft sofort beschleunigt

im besten fall beide montieren, wobei der "hinter dem kühler lüfter" nur wenig bringt .. allerhöchstens unterstützendes beiwerk ( bei mir war es max. 1° unterschied .. aber es sind cooler aus xD


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. März 2010)

*AW: Kühleffekt Lüfter "Ziehen oder Blasen"*

Kannst leicht selber Testen halte deine Hand kurz vor den Mund und Atme  ganz schnell ein, und als nächstes Pustest du gegen die Hand und du  wirst merken du must nicht mal stark Pusten um mehr zu spüren.

Und genauso ist es bei deinem Kühler.

Grund die Luft geht den weg des geringsten widerstandes beim saugen, beim blasen beschleunigst du es in eine richtung und die luft ist gezwungen in die richtung zu gehen bis die Bewegungsenergie abgebaut wurde du du der Luft gibst


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (6. März 2010)

*AW: Kühleffekt Lüfter "Ziehen oder Blasen"*



Bruce112 schrieb:


> Ich sehs schon du bist von Pc hardwaremäßig besessen.
> 
> etwas distanzieren würde gut tuhen .
> 
> ...




Ja, stimme zu.
Habe mir auch schon x-mal den Kopf über irgendwelche Luftstromrichtungen und Positionierungen von Lüftern zerbrochen und wat weiss ich noch.
Selbst im Bett qualmte mir der Kopf.

Grade diesen langen Winter wars ganz schlimm...
Ein Glück war diese Woche wieder besseres Wetter und ich konnt mich aufs Motorrad schwingen und mal auf andere Gedanken kommen ....

Ich mein, in der Rubrik "Luftkühlung" steht eigentlich alles Wissenswerte um seinen Rechner vernünftig zu kühlen.
Die besten Konzepte sind da schon aufgeführt und wenn die Änderung der Luftstromrichtung irgendwas bringen würde, dann würds schon längst jeder machen und es wäre allgemein bekannt


----------



## Burkuntu (6. März 2010)

*AW: Kühleffekt Lüfter "Ziehen oder Blasen"*



Beachboy schrieb:


> Ja aber mein Problem ist wie viel unterschied macht das dann.
> 
> Zwischen:
> 
> ...



Die genauen Antworten kann nur das Thermometer geben.
Gibt 'ne schöne Messreihe


----------



## Beachboy (6. März 2010)

*AW: Kühleffekt Lüfter "Ziehen oder Blasen"*

Ok ich werd das die Woche wenn ich wieder bei meinem großen Rechner bin mal starten und alles kommentieren und nächstes Wochende posten weis noch nicht ob hier rein oder ein extra Thread.

Werde da mal ne kleine Messreihe erstellen was wie funktioniert und aussieht  

Dann danke ich euch und liefer euch nächstes Wochende dioe Infos.


----------



## Burkuntu (6. März 2010)

*AW: Kühleffekt Lüfter "Ziehen oder Blasen"*

Das wird uns allen helfen - bin schon gespannt auf die Ergebnisse


----------



## Beachboy (6. März 2010)

*AW: Kühleffekt Lüfter "Ziehen oder Blasen"*

Was ich leider nicht mit einbinden kann währe die Lautstärke in db zumindestens.

Kann da nur schätzwerte von mir angeben.

Habe keine Möglichkeit dies zu messen.

Höchstens mit einem Programm und meinem Mik vom Headset glaube aber nich das das sehr genau wird.


----------



## FortunaGamer (6. März 2010)

*AW: Kühleffekt Lüfter "Ziehen oder Blasen"*

Der Lüfter sollte auf jeden fall vor dem Lüfter sitzen, ein bekannter von mir hat denn Lüfter hinter seinem Kühler sitzen die Temps sind nicht grade so toll.


----------

